# Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ???????



## blubyeu (Feb 28, 2003)

just purchased a 2000 jetta tdi. and i'am not impressed with the stock headlight bulbs. i do alot of night time driving, and i'am finding that the lights seems to be dull. my question is, can one replace the stock 9007 hb5 bulb to a aftermarket bulb,say piaa xtreme white plus 9007 55/65 or the silverstar 9007st 60/70 watt, with out doing damage to the head light socket or wiring / wiring harness / assembly.the reason i'am inquiring the dealer has warned me that by replacing the stock head light bulb to one of the above i will do damage to the head light assembly / wiring / head light socket. can someone st me straight .
thx...................
residing .............. in ontario canada


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

check out the 9007 thread further down. I run SilverStars (for a while) and they are the best bang for the $$$ upgrade, they are tinted. This is pushing the limits but I know of know failure with SilverStars,
Now I may go to the over Wattt 85/100 bulbs with heavy blue tint, this I will run relays. I want the bulb to look like my HID DEs which I intend to upgrade to 6K ultinon bulbs. This is a looks mods only as the tint take ALL of the extra lumens gained by going over Watt . But hey I like the look.


----------



## blubyeu (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

that is good to know about the silverstars ..........
but where is the 9007 thread you wanted me to view ? i did a search for 9007, it had taken me to the classifieds...........


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=724352
read the bottom:
http://texastdi.com/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=935607708&f=7476035511&m=6416058742


----------



## blubyeu (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

look as though you have been doing some research re apc / a3 / silverstars bulbs.
it seems the apc bulb that you are using currently, has given piaa extreme whites a run for there money.
now i will have to see if i can locate a dealer here in toronto( re apc bulbs )


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

I used the Piaa, bulbs before and I'm ok with them. The APC are suppose to have far more bromide and xenon gas, they are bue, not white but 4200K Blue, even a slight purple hue under the right conditions. Of course I've gone to heavy gauge plugs and relays, no DRL, I hope I don't bake the lens, if so I got a set of Hella ECodes, that I'll do the same thing too....
http://www.electricalconnection.com/other lighting/bulb_apc-hl.htm
Don't know what I did with the link for 9007 gas contents and lumens??
Alls I can say is the lights are bright, and the beam pattern looks full, and there is more light on the road, no matter the color. I would also assume a 50% increase in watts, would lead to a like decrease in life, so can the DRLs for sure.


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

I have a set of PIAA Super White Platinums that will fit Mk4 Jetta's


----------



## blubyeu (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (JonnyBoy-17)*

well that is also good to know. again my biggest thing with going to another bulb is doing damage to the wiring /bulb socket / over heating the lamp lense & or assembly.
that was even mentioned to me from the vw dealer. but i said that i wasn't planning on going to a over watt bulb, that i wanted to stay with something the same as the stock bulb
ex: piaa extreme whites 9007 55/65 or the silverstars. but the dealer mentioned not to due it. but like i mentioned the stock bulb seems to be dull yellowish, not brite.
so for now i think i'am going to test to see what sort of voltage is going to the headlights, and maybe even see if the headlights are even aimed properly.
again thanks for the offer on the piaa's but i'am going to due some more research before making a decession on a bulb. Obviously you have used the piaa's and had no problems, and also why would piaa make bulbs to damage your car. one more thing what year of car / make did you have the piaa's in and why are you selling them.
****** those damn dealers ******


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

55/65 are no problem, in fact I've run the 80/100 for a while before I did the relays, also with no problems,
If you want 55/65 that look blue try the ones on my link above, I forget the name now or the Silverstars. I find the Silverstars to be about as white as the APC 55/65 plasma white. As the link above says the 80/100 APC ultra whites are blue and bright too. The beam pattern on the 80/100 are the best of the lot, dunno as common wisdom says aftermarket bulbs have poorer coverage and patterns. 
Right now I'm running one 80/100 APC ultra white (really blue) and one 55/65 APC ultra white (says plasma white). I want to run them for longterm comparison. When I drive down the road I can see where the blue beam overpower's the white beam. Overwatts rule, as long as you do relays. I don't know if I'll bake the lens, if I do then I'll go and fool with the Hella ECodes that I got and never put in.


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

Oh yes the stock low beam fuse is 15 amp x 14 volts should supply 210 watts of power, there is a fuse for each side. There is a seperate high beam fuse and that looks to be 10 amp x14 volts should give 140 watts of power. It looks like at least from a fusing standpoint 80/100 watt bulbs can run on a MK4 wire harness.
The harness that I've designed is much more complicated than the above and I'll do a full write up when I have time. But I run 45 watts DRL, 80 watt low beam, 100 watt high beam, best of all worlds.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (blubyeu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








just purchased a 2000 jetta tdi. and i'am not impressed with the stock headlight bulbs. i do alot of night time driving, and i'am finding that the lights seems to be dull. my question is, can one replace the stock 9007 hb5 bulb to a aftermarket bulb,say piaa xtreme white plus 9007 55/65 or the silverstar 9007st 60/70 watt, with out doing damage to the head light socket or wiring / wiring harness / assembly.the reason i'am inquiring the dealer has warned me that by replacing the stock head light bulb to one of the above i will do damage to the head light assembly / wiring / head light socket. can someone st me straight .
thx...................
residing .............. in ontario canada 
[HR][/HR]​
You will gain VERY little (in reality!) with other bulbs, if you want to get REAL improvement STICK with stock wattage but go with EUROPEAN HEADLIGHTS!

SInce you are in Canada they are even LEGAL for you!!


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (Cullen)*

Actuall there is a quantum leap in light, pattern and color turning the worst lights made to at least marginal and the cost of Silverstars say is $40.00 ($10.00 rebate too). 
$40.00 vs $250 minimum, not exactly cheap (more if you want the Hella and Fogs and the Euro switch and a wire harness), don’t forget shipping and to install you gotta take off the bumper, so the gain is not very little, it is very large for minimal $$$ and almost no labor. Is it ECodes? Hardly but that does not mean that a good 80% of the normal drivers out there would not be completely and totally happy with just a bang for the $$$ Silverstar upgrade. The Silverstars alone $40.00 ($10.00 rebate BTW) make a great upgrade. 
The overwatt bulbs are above the Silverstars which are above stock, and they are cheaper too $29.00. I got no problem with glare, flare or pattern, melting, baking etc. Are ECodes better? Maybe, I have never seen a post with overwatt in NA housings vs Hella ECodes. It would be interesting for sure. ($29.00 vs $350.00)
Sans any data on how well overwatt bulbs perform vs ECodes, I'd stick to the much cheaper and much prettier NA housings and my nice blue bulbs that kinda look like HIDs. All at the risk of $29.00, the only caveat I would say is the potential to smoke a harness or lens or coating with the overwatt. I’m testing one side and will let you know if and when it smokes.
As stated above, I’ve designed my own 45/80/100 watt circuit but I’m running in on only one side. I’ll get pictures up as soon as I find my download cable.
I’m not putting ECodes down, I’m just saying that there are other alternatives, some of which are legal in the USofA and at least one of which is cheap and easy. Not a bad compromise. 
I'd work on this more, but I got my spoiler to put on Zender...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

Bottom line is that overwattage and tinted bulbs is alot more haox than actaul gain, my point is that if you really want to improve lighting you should swap out the lighthouses. Swaping the bulbs will not really improve anything.
Yes there is a big price difference but if we could talk about a "change/$ value" it is almost non exsistant with swap of bulbs.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actuall there is a quantum leap in light, pattern and color turning the worst lights made to at least marginal[HR][/HR]​There is no change in beampattern when chaiging between one quality (read OEM bulb stock wattage) to another QUALITY bulb (overrated wattage), chances are though that you might end up with poorer beampattern than OEM since emphasis is put on looks not quality.
quote:[HR][/HR]Sans any data on how well overwatt bulbs perform vs ECodes[HR][/HR]​Overwattage bulbs produce ALOT more heat hardly any more light. 
quote:[HR][/HR]I’m not putting ECodes down, I’m just saying that there are other alternatives, some of which are legal in the USofA and at least one of which is cheap and easy. Not a bad compromise.[HR][/HR]​Well you can put what ever bulb (or HID conversions as some do) into a SAE, DOT spec light fixture without EVER getting great results since it is plain simplu a poor fixture for effective light output.


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (Cullen)*

Cullen wrote : _ There is no change in beampattern when chaiging between one quality (read OEM bulb stock wattage) to another QUALITY bulb (overrated wattage), chances are though that you might end up with poorer beampattern than OEM since emphasis is put on looks not quality. _
This would assume that VW emphasis is on quality which it is not, hint these cars are sold primarily as economy cars and as bang for the $$ cars. Obviously the emphasis is on inexpensive (a common euphemism for cheap). 
I’ve already looked at what 5 sets of bulbs, and I’ve come to the conclusion that the APC 80 / 100 has the best beam pattern both against my wall and in actual driving. Not some theory on what should be. Sure these APC lights are made to be all attractive blue, I do agree that you are not using a definitive as you state “chances are … might”. But I think you are painting with a far too broad of a bush.
Cullen wrote : _ Overwattage bulbs produce ALOT more heat hardly any more light _
Agree here, but does it matter? Dunno? If the housing does not melt off, burn, crack, chip, bake, peel, what is the extra heat doing? Contributing to Global Warming? Also the “fix” is simple, two 1 ohm, 10 watt radioshack resistors $1.61 for the pair will turn overwatt into normal watt bulbs and I can still use a relay to supply full power when I need bright and all pretty and blue.
Cullen wrote : _ Well you can put what ever bulb into a SAE, DOT spec light fixture without EVER getting great results since it is plain simplu a poor fixture for effective light output. _
But clearly I said you get _ “ oldman tdi wrote turning the worst lights made to at least * marginal * _ 
So $30.00 from very poor to marginal, you know like check the topic of this thread: _ Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight * Bulbs *??????? _ 
Don’t believe me? Here is his actual question: “ _ my question is, can one replace the stock 9007 hb5 bulb to a aftermarket bulb,say piaa xtreme white plus 9007 55/65 or the silverstar 9007st 60/70 watt, with out doing damage to the head light socket or wiring / wiring harness / assembly. _”
Clearly the man is asking if he can just throw in bulbs which he can. Great results for $30.00 maybe not, but surely most people would not expect great for $30.00. Are you telling me stock light bulb equipped Depo ECodes are Great? Surely you jest? Now we all know what great is and how much it cost. So lets not prove a point by the with ridiculous. If you can go from bottom rung poor to marginal for $30.00, I’d say you would be hard pressed to sell somebody “good” for $300.00, and near impossible to sell great for $1500, given the initial price of the car. Sure some would upgrade to good and / or great, but 90% of the normal people will be happy with marginal for $30.00 and 5 minutes of work. After all we are talking lights here, ain’t like it makes your car go fast, turn, and / or look good. Well my pretty blue lights look good, even the oldlady thinks so, but I digress. 
[Modified by oldmanTDI, 2:24 AM 3-4-2003]


[Modified by oldmanTDI, 3:01 AM 3-4-2003]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (oldmanTDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This would assume that VW emphasis is on quality which it is not, hint these cars are sold primarily as economy cars and as bang for the $$ cars. Obviously the emphasis is on inexpensive (a common euphemism for cheap). [HR][/HR]​Both EUROSPEC and other spec (Read SOUTH AFRICA, SOUTH AMERICA, CHINA, AUSTRALIA etc) uses well know quality brands for the OEM lighting products on their car. The quality (or effectiveness) of lighting has rather to do with the standards of the various parts of the world than quality of the actual parts.
Yes VW of USA has alot more emphasis on affordability than VW of Europe because the market they are marketing to unfortunately is very hard to sell QUALITY (at a Quality price) to! This is why we see both the Hella and the VW brand itself coming out of Mexico and Brazil.
quote:[HR][/HR]I’ve already looked at what 5 sets of bulbs, and I’ve come to the conclusion that the APC 80 / 100 has the best beam pattern both against my wall and in actual driving. [HR][/HR]​APC well again, APC doesn't make ANYTHING not bulbs not headlights, it is a RE-branding all together, just as the Hella bulbs, so ONE product by APC might be ONE brand and the other all together another!
quote:[HR][/HR]I’ve already looked at what 5 sets of bulbs, and I’ve come to the conclusion that the APC 80 / 100 has the best beam pattern both against my wall and in actual driving. Not some theory on what should be. [HR][/HR]​Again beampattern SHOULD NOT change with the change of bulbs!
quote:[HR][/HR]Agree here, but does it matter? Dunno? If the housing does not melt off, burn, crack, chip, bake, peel, what is the extra heat doing? [HR][/HR]​Simply MORE LOSS than gain!
quote:[HR][/HR]Also the “fix” is simple, two 1 ohm, 10 watt radioshack resistors $1.61 for the pair will turn overwatt into normal watt bulbs and I can still use a relay to supply full power when I need bright and all pretty and blue.
[HR][/HR]​Why would you add a DRL feature when most people want to remove this??
quote:[HR][/HR]Clearly the man is asking if he can just throw in bulbs which he can. Great results for $30.00 maybe not, but surely most people would not expect great for $30.00. Are you telling me stock light bulb equipped Depo ECodes are Great? Surely you jest? Now we all know what great is and how much it cost. So lets not prove a point by the with ridiculous. If you can go from bottom rung poor to marginal for $30.00[HR][/HR]​My point is: 
People have seen HIDs out! 
They go out and buy "Xenon bulbs" or "super duper hyper wiper whites"








90% of the times people are expecting the HID results (due to very false advertising on the issue in this country!), so they go out to find the one with the HID results, we have seen this here in the forum too over and over again!
My point is people buy 5-10 different pairs of bulbs usually ranging $50-100 /pair and then finally go to the REAL HIDs, where as they could have bought the E-codes (and no I am NOT pushing them since I don't even carry the DEPO's!) which have a very effective light with no oversizing of bulbs or anything of that sort!


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading 2000 Jetta TDI Headlight Bulbs ??????? (Cullen)*

Cullen wrote: _APC well again, APC doesn't make ANYTHING not bulbs not headlights, it is a RE-branding all together, just as the Hella bulbs, so ONE product by APC might be ONE brand and the other all together another! _
Yes that is why in my review Oldman wrote: “ _ these suckers are * made in Korea *and the say Xenon gas filled 55/65. OK so we know these are just coated bulbs and it is a dark blue coat too. Their site does not work and I have a feeling * these bulbs are sold under a million names *” _
What’s your point that APC does not make the bulb; they find somebody with a bulb with a high Boron, high Xenon, large filament (less resistance, higher wattage), have them (the manufacture). I’m sure the physics behind the bulbs are solid and shown to hold true 100 years ago. What’s the point? Are you saying there can be no * better * bulbs than the stock low watt, low lumens glass, low life halogen bulb? Or are you saying given the limited number of OEM bulb manufactures, there is very little real difference in the bulb. Either way, I don’t see why APC can’t spec a high Boron, high Xenon gas bulb, with a special albeit heavier coating. You think that is beyond a Value Added Retailer? 
Cullen wrote: _ Again beampattern SHOULD NOT change with the change of bulbs! _
You are saying that with different bulbs, made on different sides of the world, with different watt ratings, with different gas contents, having visual different diameters, ranging from clear to very heavy coated Should NOT, or can NOT have a different beam pattern? I’ll take it at face value and leave it at “should not” kind of like a commandment. I have not speculated on what the bulbs should or should not do, I’ve merely reported what they do indeed do. The higher watt, heavily coated bulb does indeed have a fuller more linear pattern. Whether or not this pattern is caused by the coating, the better made or better positioned element, a better base, or PFM, pure magic, I have not speculated on till now.
Cullen wrote: _ Simply MORE LOSS than gain! _ 
True I losing some more electricity which I hear it is a big commodity in California, I’m losing some more heat which I hear is bad for the weather, and I’m gaining more light, which is what I want from a bulb. Plus cause my car does not need sparkplugs I figure I got electricity to spare. A fare trade. Are you saying that these bulbs in question issue less light than OEM stock as measured in Lumens? We of course know that is not the case. Are you saying that these bulbs should have 50% more Lumens all or most of which is being eaten up by making them all pretty and blue? Sure are, but I like pretty and blue. If I could find some, I would test a non-coated high Xenon, Boron gas over watt bulb. I am testing a APC lightly coated, (assume Boron, Xenon gas) 55/65 bulb now. The light is a nice almost Halogen Yellow, say 3400 K. 
Cullen wrote: _ Why would you add a DRL feature when most people want to remove this?? _
Ah the first good question
1)	it is legal, and it is safer, why would somebody want to drive around in a car that is less safe and subject yourself to lawsuits? You must know that you are on thin ice, when you recommend something that is illegal and unsafe. A very dicey combination if you ask me.
2)	I want to let my bulbs and housings live a long life, and it is very easy to design a circuit providing OEM watts to an over-watt bulb, and still be able to get all the bright pretty blue I want from them via $7.00 relays. Giving the best of both worlds OEM performance and life and with a flick of a switch bright, pretty blue headlights. Total cost: under $10.00.

Cullen wrote: _ 
My point is: 
People have seen HIDs out! 
They go out and buy "Xenon bulbs" or "super duper hyper wiper whites" 
90% of the times people are expecting the HID results (due to very false advertising on the issue in this country!), so they go out to find the one with the HID results, we have seen this here in the forum too over and over again! _
Well maybe that is true, maybe not, the poster clearly said he was looking for PIAA or Silverstar OEM replacement bulbs, made no mention of wanting or expecting HIDs. I prefer the HID color even though I know it is at the expense of radiated light. Hence I’m willing to run overwatt bulbs spend some electricity to get OEM levels of light thru heavy tint. I do respect your caution and I have noted the same caution:
Oldman wrote: _ This is a looks mods only as the tint take ALL of the extra lumens gained by going over Watt . But hey I like the look. _
So I don’t see how a person would assume he’s going to get $2000 HID performance from $29.00? But I admit I don’t deal with Joe Public on a general basis. I hope that don’t commit to the increase level of noise here, as I feel I’ve completely spelled out what can be gain from white and / or over-watt bulbs. I think once again you have made gross assumptions about the topic and nature of these post to prove points that are not in contention. Will $29.00 give you HID performance? No, Will $29.00 give you the same performance as $300 to $450 ECodes? No. Can $29.00 give you a blue bulb that look to be 4000 K, and at least give a HID look? Yes, will this look fool everyone? Nope. Will $29.00 Silverstars perform better than a stock bulb with no know drawbacks? Yes. Are the Silverstars a good upgrade for the 99.9% of the Jetta owners that will never go to Ecode or better? Yes.
Cullen wrote: _ My point is people buy 5-10 different pairs of bulbs usually ranging $50-100 pair _
Actually their range was from $29.00 a pair to $39.00 a pair with Silverstars being at $30.00 due to their rebate. 
Cullen wrote: _ and then finally go to the REAL HIDs, _
Well if they finally buy a REAL HID then I’m sure they won’t miss the $30.00 they spent on the Silverstars, maybe they could give them to a poor Jetta owner that can’t afford such? I’m given away my test sets to buds that show up at my home to wrench on their cars. No big deal.
Cullen wrote: _ where as they could have bought the E-codes (and no I am NOT pushing them since I don't even carry the DEPO's!) which have a very effective light with no oversizing of bulbs or anything of that sort! _
Which are illegal, which may subject them to lawsuits in the event of an accident, which cost at least 10x more than say the $30.00 Silverstars, which require the removal of the bumper, which require the lights to be re-aimed, and most importantly which are * NOT in any way, shape, or form related to this thread of changing the stock bulbs *
[Modified by oldmanTDI, 8:26 PM 3-4-2003]


[Modified by oldmanTDI, 8:27 PM 3-4-2003]


----------

